# Happy Birthday Ruhan



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday. I wish you much health, happiness. and straight shooting.


----------



## Michi (Nov 29, 2008)

Happy B-Day man hope you have a lecker day.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Ruhan*

Ruhan,
Hoop jy het n great verjaarsdag gehad.Wanneer kom kuier jy
Groete
Philip


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Ekke Ok Ekke Ok 
Ek se happy , happy :darkbeer:ccasion13::wav::jazzmatazzes:

Ek stem saam met Philip
Wanneer kom kuier jy ons sal moet reel daar by Philip hulle

Groete
Stefanccasion16:


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Baie dankie*

Baie dankie manne vir die verjaarsdagwense! Ek het 'n moerse lekker partytjie gehad en moes Maandag vir my 'n nuwe lewer gaan soek het!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice to hear that you had fun !!
I have here at my home a second hand liver for you:wink:
I use this not so often in the last couple of month, because I was at no partys.


----------

